# Question on live Bait lineing



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

Hi, Guys, i need to know when yall are live Bait Lineing off the Pier, say for Kings.Do yall try to Cast the Live Bait out Any?Are do yall just let down the rig up live bait down beside the pier and let it swim away.Are just how do yall do it off the Pier?

Thanks


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

If you don't toss them out a bit they will often swim back under the pier. If he's too close to the pier your king might run under also. How hard you tossyour baitdepends on whatit is and how it's hooked.

With menhaden under the dorsal that can sometimes be a gentle underhand lob.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Typically you will nose hook a cig and fish it out from the pier. That is why the custom king rods have a pretty soft tip.


----------



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Fred,thats's what i was thinking,just want to make sure tho.


> *fred (5/24/2009)*If you don't toss them out a bit they will often swim back under the pier. If he's too close to the pier your king might run under also. How hard you tossyour baitdepends on whatit is and how it's hooked.
> 
> With menhaden under the dorsal that can sometimes be a gentle underhand lob.


----------



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

Thanks FishAddict.When you nose hook a Live Cigar,you just hook him in the upper lip.Right?


> *FishAddict (5/24/2009)*Typically you will nose hook a cig and fish it out from the pier. That is why the custom king rods have a pretty soft tip.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

I usually hook them strait through the lower jaw and out the top of the head if its a frozen bait but if its live ilike to hook it through the tail so it swims out and away from the pier, you can also hook them throgh the back if you want just be carful you dont kill the bait.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Live4Fish (5/26/2009)*I usually hook them strait through the lower jaw and out the top of the head if its a frozen bait but if its live ilike to hook it through the tail so it swims out and away from the pier, you can also hook them throgh the back if you want just be carful you dont kill the bait.


By "top of the head" do you mean back of the eyes? I usually come out just in front of the eyes. There's one tiny little hard spot there that will hold if you hit it just right but it's dang hard to hit.

Hoping to learn something.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Yeah i either hook them through the bottom lip then out of the back of the eye or through the eye and out the nose but i prefer the first one.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

If it is a dead cig you want to get one of the trebles in some bone so you don't sling it off. You can go thru the bottom lipand out the top, or thru the front of the eye sockets. If it is a live cig you can do the same, thru the meat in front of the tail, I've even seen them hooked aroung the anal fin, but usually I don't do that myself.


----------

